# Pedexing Caught in house Fire



## Mike P. (Feb 17, 2004)

See the AMC site for the link with details (well I suspect Greg will create a link) but pedexing was injured in a house fire (2nd & 3rd degree burns to 50% of body including head) and is in ICU at one of the Boston Hospitals burn units.  From what I read, I believe all the children made it okay but I skimmed article.

Our prayers & thoughts are with his family.

MAP


----------



## Greg (Feb 17, 2004)

Thanks Mike. Please continue the discussion here:

http://forums.alpinezone.com/viewtopic.php?t=1202


----------

